# Doodle Dash!!



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

I've been trying to get some good footage of mine having a good old Doodle Dash round the house but as I can't preempt when it's going to happen I normally end up with a really short clip. This one isn't brilliant but should give you an idea of the energy burning dash they do! It starts off with a bit of play fighting and then the dash begins!! Lets see who can film the longest dash! The bit when they disappear out of the room and I'm trying to work out which door they're going to come through, I can hear them drinking in the kitchen- pit stop break!! Enjoy 

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?featur...Q2n_Nq2Ktc&feature=youtube_gdata_player&gl=GB


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol very funny, love Bracken doing the las from one room to another. Will try and film mine ...try being the word xx


----------



## kiwi37uk (Aug 30, 2012)

Love it mine does this round the settee we call it her formula one lap


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah so cute! The best part of having two is watching them have so much fun! x


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Heee hee fantastic!!


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Hehe doodle dash love it x


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Very, very cute! Best I could offer would be a cat dash, with Bette chasing after, but the cat Bette chases is the 18 year old, and Bette being blind, it's not much of a dash!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Brilliant clip  I love the fact they can run in a loop around the rooms. I used to do that when I was kid and it used to drive Mum mad 

Will try and film mine but like you say it's so adhoc so difficult to capture.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

haaaa Haaaaaaa and i thought ginger was the only one that did that , .she does it about every other day or so love it Lumpy


----------



## span (Nov 11, 2012)

hahahaha that has made my day! Pip's exactly the same except she just runs round in a giant circle on her own! aww thats a bit sad actually haha


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Yea Willow used to do it on her own pre-Bracken  Bracken does it during puppy playtime at training round the hall and has all the other puppies trying to catch her!! A few weeks ago she came across a play fight mid dash and jumped clean over them! The trainer said she'd be a natural at agility!!


----------



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

Oooh don't they make you laugh.....they are such a joy to watch
Love it!!!


----------



## span (Nov 11, 2012)

Bracken and willow are fantastic names!!  

Haha they are funny, Pip likes being chased! It's a good job she's fast! Sounds like you will have to take for some agility training, might have a little champ on your hands


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you!! Yes will def be looking into agility when she's older!!


----------

